# Guidelines for Use of "Shop Talk"



## daveb

*Shop Talk - Information & Rules for Posting*

This sub-forum is for members who do modification work who wish to talk shop, ask questions, and share ideas with each other. 

For members who are trying their hand at knifemaking, you are encouraged to ask your knifemaking related questions here, hopefully you can get some tips and tricks to help you get started and make the journey a little more enjoyable. 

*Rules*

1. Sales are prohibited

2. Passive marketing (aka - hinting, picture posting of finished projects) and/or solicitations are prohibited

3. Market research (aka - asking questions about how to make products to sell within this community) is prohibited

4. This sub-forum is best used to ask specific technical questions about specific aspects of knife and related gear making. Do not post finished knives, re-handles, sayas, etc · 

5. Only post kitchen knife related topics

6. WIP (Work In Progress) threads not allowed in Shop Talk. See the Handy Work Gallery forum instead.

7. Passarounds shall not be offered


----------

